# thermal insulation العازل الحراري



## حسن هادي (18 أبريل 2010)

الى الاخوة الاعضاء الاعزاء من خلال بحثنا عن موضوع العوازل الحرارية ارتأينا ان ندرج لكم ما وجدناه كخدمة عامة والله ولي الهدى والتوفيق*







*Thermal Insulation *


----------



## حسن هادي (18 أبريل 2010)




----------



## حسن هادي (18 أبريل 2010)

روابط داخل موسوعة الويكابيديا

*Thermal insulation*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Special:Search/Thermal_insulationWikimedia Commons has media related to: _*Thermal insulation*_

 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Huygens_thermal_multilayer_insulation.jpg
Thermal insulation on the Huygens probe




 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Steinwolle_1600dpi_roxul_rxl80.jpg
Rockwool Insulation, 1600 dpi scan against the grain




 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Steinwolle_1600dpi_roxul_rxl80_mit_der_faser.jpg
Rockwool Insulation, 1600 dpi scan with the grain


The term *thermal insulation* can refer to materials used to reduce the rate of heat transfer, or the methods and processes used to reduce heat transfer. Heat energy can be transferred by conduction, convection, radiation or by actual movement of material from one location to another. For the purposes of this discussion only the first three mechanisms need to be considered. Thermal insulation is the method of preventing heat from escaping a container or from entering the container. In other words, thermal insulation can keep an enclosed area such as a building warm, or it can keep the inside of a container cold. Heat is transferred from one material to another by conduction, convection and/or radiation. Insulators are used to minimize that transfer of heat energy. In home insulation, the R-value is an indication of how well a material insulates. The flow of heat can be reduced by addressing one or more of these mechanisms and is dependent on the physical properties of the material employed to do this.
********s*

[hide]

<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-1">1 Factors that compromise insulation 
1.1 Moisture
<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-3">2 Calculating requirements <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-4">3 Applications 
<LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-5">3.1 Clothing <LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-6">3.2 Buildings <LI class="toclevel-2 tocsection-7">3.3 Space travel 
3.4 Automotive
<LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-9">4 See also <LI class="toclevel-1 tocsection-10">5 References 
6 External links
*[edit] Factors that compromise insulation*


----------



## حسن هادي (18 أبريل 2010)

Thermal-insulation 
*Transparent heat insulation *






*ROOF CONSTRUCTIONS *of semi-transparent glass lattice fabric.
Special features concerning:

Light-transmission
Energy-transmission
Heat-insulation coefficient
Sound-insulation
Room-acoustics
Usually membrane constructions have no heat insulation.
From this some disadvantages result:

High surface temperatures by sun-radiation causing problems in thermic comfort - too hot.
Low surface temperatures in cold nights causing drop in temperature, problems in thermic comfort.
Dew-water development at the inner surface, risk of mildew.
*BY A SPECIAL GLASS FIBRE INLAY* the flontex roof system gets a higher standard of heat insulation. In spite of heat insulation the roof is still translucent. About 50% of the light passes through the heat insulation. Together with the PTFE-glass fibre fabric on top- and bottomside the transmission can be reduced so far, that no problems of blinding appear.
The flontex roof brings daylights at moderate heat increasing during sunny hours. At clear sunny days about 200 W/m² get inside. The intensity of lighting is around 20,000 lux at noon (in comparision, 300 to 500 lux are required in offices). Even at very cloudy days the illumination is about 2,000 lux. In cold nights the good heat insulation prevents from extremly cooling-down. There is no appearance of dew-water.
*
Construction*
*Material
**Degree of transmission*PTFE-glass lattice fabric54 %glass fibre tissue55 %PTFE-glass lattice fabric54 %*
Thermophysical characteristic of the whole construction*
heat exchange coefficientk= 1,1 W/m²Ktotal degree of energy permeability
g= 26%degree of transmission




e= 20%degree of reflection



e= 43%degree of light transmission




L= 22%


----------



## حسن هادي (18 أبريل 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Just Released Report by CBRI (Central Building Research Institute) on effect of EPS insulation in Buildings in association with BASF India[/FONT]​ [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Thermal Insulation in hot climates*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Based on the good energy saving results for insulation in cold climates, it was a matter of time to introduce thermal insulation also for hot climates. Good experiences from cold stores, actually one of the oldest thermal insulation application, we are already aware about the high energy saving potential of thermal insulation with EPS.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]It was actually in Kuwait where first investigations were conducted to proof the energy saving in hot climates. The insulation in this test building consisted of 40mm PU foam insulation at the walls and 60 mm insulation for the roof. The measured in savings in electricity were above 40%. The test results found by Prof. Ezz al Din, University of Kuwait, lead, together with other experiments, to the regulation of thermal insulation. Even with single glassed windows 35% of electricity savings were showed by this study.[/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Similar studies have been conducted in Saudi Arabia and in UAE and based on these findings thermal insulation was also introduced in these countries. Pakistan conducted studies by Enercon, the national Energy Conservation Center, focused on roof insulation only, their study also showed big savings too.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Good insulation includes ground insulation (against the soil or against the open car park decks), the walls including the windows (double or triple glassed windows with thermal insulated frames) and the entrances (double door system) and finally the roof insulation.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Insulation Effect*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]An example of all three methods of heat flow occurs in the wall space 
of buildings. The following graphs demonstrate the effects of adding a reflective surface and of filling the air space with an insulation material such as EPS. Clearly, heat transfer by convection, a major component 
of heat flow, can be almost eliminated by the use of insulation[/FONT]


----------



## حسن هادي (18 أبريل 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Requirements for Insulation in Construction*[/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]**[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]*​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The most important criteria for the use of thermal insulation in construction are: [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]–Thermal conductivity 
–Water Absorption 
–Compressive stress, the long term compressive load < 2% compressive strain 
–Flexural and Tensile strength 
–Dimensional stability, ability to retain volume and shape. 
–Most ability (during heat sealing / in long term use) 
–Resistance to routing and aging. 
–Fracture and abrasion resistance.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]–Machinability. 
–Flame resistant [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  EPS fulfills all of these important requirements and even exceeds them.[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Energy savings per year and m2 for New Delhi*[/FONT]​



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Payback Period (New Delhi)
Depending on rate of interest and power price rise.* [/FONT]​



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Energy savings per year and m2 for New Delhi *[/FONT]​



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]​


----------



## حسن هادي (18 أبريل 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Insulated Building Systems*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
•EPS Insulation is reliable, cost effective, and compatible with major construction materials and systems.
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]•Expanded Polystyrene (EPS) stands the test of time. 
•EPS insulation is a proven performer in building applications. 
•Because the concrete core is surrounded with EPS insulation, it provides superior insulation values and sound-deadening qualities. 
EPS combines effectively 
Exceptionally low thermal conductivity. 
•No deterioration of K-value on ageing. 
•No shrinkage, Good adhesion to facing 
•Cost effective, 50% load on power can be reduced by proper design building structure. 
Building Insulation Techniques[/FONT] 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1. 
Buildings made with EPS panels and plastered with concrete. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]2.Light Weight concrete made with EPS. 
3.Structured EPS Moldings for 
a)Ceiling tiles 
b)Design Concrete. 
4.Concrete core surrounded with EPS to provide superior insulation value and sound-deadening qualities 
5.Sandwiched EPS Panels. [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Roofing Insulation: [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Thermal Insulation layer serves: [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]•To produce comfortable room conditions all year round. 
•To save energy in the heating as well as cooling of the rooms under the shelter of the roof. [/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In association with vapor barrier, to protect the flat roof structure against excessive accumulation of condensed moisture 
To avoid or reduce temperature induced strains and deformations in the support layer (thermally induced changes in linear dimensions) 
•Apart from natural, chemical, biological and physical stresses, flat roofs are exposed to a special degree to thermal stresses resulting from them. Changing levels of heating on the surfaces of the roofs and temperature differences between the inside and outside take their tool on sealing material and building structure. 
•Temperature-dependent changes in linear dimensions can result in harmful deformation of building material and structural components. 
•Correctly installed EPS insulation protects the structure and the materials against these unwanted effects. Further more, an insulation system made from EPS designed to take account of energy considerations makes a valuable contribution to environmental conservation through energy savings by heat conservation in summer as well as in winter. [/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Properties[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Application[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Thermal Insulant e.g Walls, Ventilated flat roofs, sloping roofs[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Thermal insulant under compressive load e.g unventilated flat roof[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Thermal insulant for special purpose application under compressive loads e.g. parking decks[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Bulk Density[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]15 (kg/ m3)[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]20 (kg/ m3) 
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]30 (kg/ m3)[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Fire Properties[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Flame Resistant[/FONT] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Single Shell Flat Roof*[/FONT]​



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]​


----------



## حسن هادي (18 أبريل 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Flat roof construction with sloping insulating layer*[/FONT]​



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]If laminated or un-laminated EPS is laid loosely in an unventilated roof, overburdens for securing it against lifting forces due to wind are necessary. In practice gravel beds, which also serve as surface protection , composed of 16/32 gravel have proved to be an effective covering. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Over Deck insulation with EPS (Cross Section)* [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]•After casting RCC slab, surface should be cleaned properly 
•Build a sloping course above RCC Slab. 
–Lime concrete on brick bat coba, properly rammed to ensure even surface. It should be adequate (1 in 50) to ensure smooth drainage of water. 
–Finish the sloping course with a layer of cement sand plaster to achieve smooth surface and also avoid voids. 
•Apply a coat of bitumenised primer on plastered surface with a brush (like a coat of paint). Primed surface ensures excellent adhesion with bitumen. •Apply a coat of bitumen 85/25 on primed surface, at the rate of 2 kg/sq meter with mop or brush. Bitumen temperature should be around 90oC. [/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]•EPS slabs should be placed on bitumenised surface while it is still tacky. 
–EPS slabs should be placed in such a manner over bitumenised surface ensuring joints as close as possible. 
–EPS slabs are available in size 1m x 0.5 m. 
–EPS slabs thickness recommended is 50 mm. 
–EPS density under no circumstances should be less than 18 kg/m3 
–After laying the EPS slabs on bitumenised surface, EPS slab joints should be sealed properly with bitumen by using a brush. Joints should be sealed with adhesive tape. Under no circumstances bitumen should be poured over EPS slabs. 
•Over EPS slabs apply. PE film (400 gauge) as slip in layer using bitumen on edges of joints of PE film to ensure it stays in place before laying water proofing treatment. 
•Superior quality water proofing treatment will ensure complete protection against water seepage. 
•Apply surface finish as per architects design. (brick tiles, mosaic, etc. with leak proof joints) so that terrace can be serviceable for people to walk over it. [/FONT]


----------



## حسن هادي (18 أبريل 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Under Deck insulation with EPS* [/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]•Surface of ceiling should be absolutely clean and smoothly plastered. 
•Mark the surface in rectangles of 1m x 0.5m representing position of EPS sheets. 
•EPS sheets should be 50mm thick and minimum density of 18 kg/m3 
•Drill holes 1.5 “ deep in the center of each long edge of the rectangle, and also at the four corners. 
•Fix rawl plugs (plastic) in each hole 1.5” long. 
•Cut lacing wire 12” long from 18 gauge GI wire. 
•Fold the GI wire in two equal halves. 
•Wrap the lacing wire around 1.5” GI screw head, with the ends hanging free. 
•Insert 0.5” dia GI washer into the screw and tighten it to press against the lacing wire wrapped around the screw heads. 
•Screw with GI washer should be screwed into rawl plugs as tightly as possible. 
•After fixing screws in rawl plug, ceiling surface should be painted with bitumen primer. 
•Position of screw and lacing wire will act as a guide for the positioning of EPS sheets. 
•EPS sheets should be painted with bitumen 85/25 with a brush on the floor and painted surface fixed to ceiling. Lacing wire should be pulled out from the joints of EPS sheets ensuring that the joints are visibly seen with no gaps. 
•Take 4”x 4” GI washers with two holes in the middle. Each end of the lacing wire should be pulled out of each hole and they should be twisted as strongly as possible with pliers to ensure firm fixing of the sheets to the ceiling. 
•After ceiling has been completely insulated, lacing wires will facilitate stretching of 0.75” GI wire mesh over EPS sheets. 
•Finish the surface with PoP. Wire mesh will act as reinforcement for PoP.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Exterior Finish Insulation*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
•New or retrofit applications. 
•Excellent moisture resistance. 
•Low maintenance. 
•Reduces air infiltration. 
•Exterior insulation systems are an ideal way to completely wrap a building in a durable insulation package that eliminates air and water infiltration. [/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Masonry Cavity Walls*[/FONT]​[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]•Resists moisture penetration. 
•Fits tightly between ties. 
•Easy to cut and install. 
•Long-term insulating value. 
•EPS sheets can be used to provide a durable insulation barrier between inner and outer cavity walls. Simply impale the EPS sheets on bricks or use spot adhesives as outer wall is laid up. [/FONT]



[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Guidelines on EPS usage
Ensure proper density (minimum 18 kg/m3 is recommended for best results). 
Ensure thickness as per requirement (for roof: 6”, for wall: 4”, for wall which is exposed to sun: 6”). 
Ensure proper installation of EPS. 
Ensure vapor barrier application properly. It should always be applied on warm side. [/FONT]


----------



## حسن هادي (18 أبريل 2010)

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CAUTION: [/FONT]*​

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Thermal conductivity of EPS varies with density. 
One should be very careful while choosing density for insulation material. 
Its low thermal conductivity commensurate with reasonably lower densities makes EPS an attractive case for both for cold and hot insulation. [/FONT]


----------



## حسن هادي (18 أبريل 2010)

تقبلوا منا فائق التقدير


----------



## سعد العادلى (18 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## General michanics (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## BUILDING (22 مارس 2011)

الله يجزاك الخييير ... 

ممكن تفيدني او توجهني اذا ماعندك مانع ... 
عندي بحث التخرج عن / الترشيد في إستهلاك الطاقة الكهربائية بإستخدام العوازل الحرارية ... 
ممكن تفيدني عن طريق كتب وروابط لكي انجز هذا البحث على اكمل وجه ... وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## عمراياد (24 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حياة الروح- (1 أكتوبر 2011)

thx​


----------

